# Carrying Chisels



## Pol Feliu Cuberes (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello, I need a system to carry my chisels around. 

The most common solution is a wooden case but i find it heavy, bulky, not expandable... I was thinking of a tool roll, but I'm think that will dull the tip of the chisels or maybe the chisels will cut through the fabric.

Is there any other way or a special material for the roll that i haven't considered?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Your idea to use a "tool roll" is wise and less weight than a box/case. To protect the chisels cutting edge, consider sliding a piece of rubber or vinyl tubing on the cutting ends to prevent chipping, "dulling, or cutting through the material". Be safe.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

The chisels won't cut through the fabric if they fit tightly into the pocket. If you're going to sew it yourself, make each pocket so that the appropriate chisel fits snug.
You could also make sure the pockets are slightly longer than the reach of the chisel. If the handle sits against the top of the pocket, the blade doesn't "scuff" against the bottom, no dulling of the tips can occur.

Tool roll up bags are a good way to reduce storage space required and makes for easy portability.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The tool roll will work. I've got one I bought in the 1970's and the chisels have never gone through the fabric. Just be sure there is a flap on it to fold over the chisels before you roll it up. The one I bought didn't have one and I had trouble with chisels falling out the end. I ended up cutting a strip off a canvas drop cloth and sewing it on the pouch to prevent this. The one I bought is similar to the first link. http://www.ashleyilestoolstore.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1557

Once modified it was more like the this link. 
http://www.txheritage.net/carving-toolchisel-rolls/


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

A leather roll.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a piece of suede I use whenever I need to transport edge tools. It's not actually a roll, but it's about twice as wide as my longest chisel is long. I just lay out the chisels I need, fold the leather to cover the steel pieces, and then fold it up. It's not perfect, but it works well enough until I get around to cutting it square and sewing pockets into it.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I have 3 tool rolls for wood carving tools, made from old blue jean denim.
There's a flap which covers the exposed edges, then rolled.
Since they're not moving, the fabric doesn't get cut.


----------

